# [SOLVED] Steam friends network connection problems, and alot more. Help please?



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey guys, I need some help. Even steam's forums haven't answered anything yet.

So I can log on to steam fine, but the problem is where I can play in a Team Fortress 2 game for maybe a minute or two before getting the "Connection to VAC servers could not be made" or something like that. Same problem with Steam friends list, and Left 4 Dead has a "Stopping Search" error every time I attempt to find a versus/campaign game.

So I was wondering if anybody can give me any advice or solutions? I'll list what I can remember that I tried so far, even if they probably weren't what I was supposed to do. I got these from googling solutions and such.

-Reinstalling/Installing Steam
-Deleting the ClientRegistry.blob file and trying Warukuri's file
-Adding "-tcp" command to steam.exe
-Unplugging wireless router, and plugging it back in
-Deleting winui.gcf and a registry file named "Betas"
-Opting out of any betas


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam friends network connection problems, and alot more. Help please?*

Is this just while playing Steam and online games, or does the disconnections occur during general Internet use?


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Steam friends network connection problems, and alot more. Help please?*

General internet is fine, just Steam has problems.


----------



## whatfor (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Steam friends network connection problems, and alot more. Help please?*

nvm, I fixed it by deleting contents of the "Steam" folder except for Steam.exe and subfolders. So I just deleted the dll's and files (not any folders) and it works now! Just if you guys want to know.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: Steam friends network connection problems, and alot more. Help please?*

Ok, you can mark the thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

